# Egyptian Swift/Homer



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm plaining to mix a male egyptain swift to a homer hen....
what would ya think the out come would be?

info on the hen
this homer hen cant home as well as my other, and not plain to breed any homer from her nomore, but she is a great mom. She alway want to lay, take great care of her young even tho she have to take care of both young by herself twice. i did a 10mile toss told her if she make it home i'll keep her for the rest of her life. she came home 2 days later and here to stay.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldnt bother mixing breed's if anything let them be fosters.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> I wouldnt bother mixing breed's if anything let them be fosters.


that my 2nd thought too


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I believe Keith C. has some crossbred white homer/egyptian swift. If you want to
know might want to try to ask him some questions.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I imagine that the babies would look like ferals? Maybe blue bar?


----------

